

Show HN: Outfox. Beautiful drag and drop email - ksred
https://outfoxmail.com/

======
s3curityx
The screenshots and website are polished and look really interesting, however
without a "free" trial upon registration a working demo is lacking. Am I
missing it?

~~~
ksred
Thanks! Every plan comes with a 50 message free trial.

------
bio4m
Looks a lot like the Sparrow Mac OSX client turned into a web interface. While
it looks good, do we really need another webmail service ?

~~~
ksred
Thanks for the feedback. I think it's a lot more than that, picture drag and
drop blog creation meets email. Because it sits on top of the normal email
protocol, what it can deliver is significantly less restricted.

